# Husqvarna 55 Rancher won't start



## dapinkerton (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't get my Husqvarna 55 rancher to start. The rope pulls really hard, I can get (the fly wheel I think it is called) to turn once, it gets stuck, if I pull harder it will turn another time and so on, any suggestions? I read something about a decompression button but I don't think it has one.

If I take the spark plug out, it pulls just fine.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds to me like your engine is hydro locked with oil. Remove the muffler and spark plug then spray out the cylinder with some type of a thinner such as carb or brake cleaner, and turn the engine over rapidly so it thins out the oil and blows it out the spark plug hole. If your mixture has too much 2-stroke oil in it, or the saw is stored upside down, too much oil can get into the cylinder and increase compression to the point where it is impossible to start.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Depends on the model. There could be a compression release on the top of the saw on the right hand side of the top cover. Has an orange button. Push it in before you pull the rope.


----------

